# Burke #4



## Charley Davidson (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I've made the deal and going to get it Sat. (right Benny?)  He sent me some more pics and the machine looks pretty nice.
Now to start collecting some tooling. Where does it all end?


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a very nice, complete machine. I haven't seen a flat-belt version before.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I own it now, gonna set it up around noon today. Was wondering about capacities with this machine, as in cutter sizes, can I use a fly cutter or face mill, Max depth of cut with various cutters/material, any info in this area would be great.


----------



## OlCatBob (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Charley,
I just wanted to congratulate you on your new toy. Looks like a VERY nice machine.
Bob


----------



## skipd1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats a great looking machine. Let us know how well it works for you

Skip


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Burke #4 finds a new freind*

Charley scored again today. A small index head has made friends with his Burke and has moved in to live with it. A couple of pictures are attached of the head. The index head looks very much at home on the Burke. 

Does anyone know what type head this is? It has one 48 tooth index plate and is direct indexing only. It appears to use the same collets as the Burke.  I believe are 3C but some say 3SB on them and there are two different lengths in the ones he has. One of the longer was installed in the Burke when it arrived and the same length fits the index head.

Benny

Note:
Software would not let me post the pictures. I will try again in another post. Edit to add photos did not work!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 30, 2012)

OlCatBob said:


> Hey Charley,
> I just wanted to congratulate you on your new toy. Looks like a VERY nice machine.
> Bob



Pleasant surprize to see you today Bob. Hope you come over to the new place soon and see the new toys.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Burke #4 finds a new freind*



bcall2043 said:


> Charley scored again today. A small index head has made friends with his Burke and has moved in to live with it. A couple of pictures are attached of the head. The index head looks very much at home on the Burke.
> 
> Does anyone know what type head this is? It has one 48 tooth index plate and is direct indexing only. It appears to use the same collets as the Burke.  I believe are 3C but some say 3SB on them and there are two different lengths in the ones he has. One of the longer was installed in the Burke when it arrived and the same length fits the index head.
> 
> ...



Thanks Benny, I just stood there and stared at it for a while  Git them pictures up:whistle:


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Burke #4 finds a new freind*



Charley Davidson said:


> Thanks Benny, I just stood there and stared at it for a while  Git them pictures up:whistle:



I have forwarded the photos to Charley to post.
I did find a photo of an index head in another post that looks about the same. That link is post #3 @  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/674-A-Rotary-adapter-for-the-Burke-4 


Charley, 
Tried to attach photos again and still can't.
Email coming your way.

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the index head Benny brought over today, can't wait to try this baby out.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 30, 2012)

Jim B. said:


> that is a Burke index head. There is a matching footstock that you should look for. I found two on ebay and rebuilt them. It takes (some) 3C collets but not all. I have some 3C collets tht go to 9/16 they do not fit. I have some Pot collets, they dont fit either. I have a 4" chuck that I mounted on a back plate for it. I made a small face plate for it.  I have an ER-40 collet chuck I made for it.
> 
> Normally they come with a 48 notch plate. I picked up some that fit, 16,  20, 25 and I think 32.
> I have made some custom ones 50 and 100 notches. All in all its a neat tool I use it often.
> ...



No wonder it looks like it was made for that machine, thanks for the info


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 31, 2012)

That pic doesn't show up:thinking:


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jim B. said:


> that is a Burke index head. There is a matching footstock that you should look for. I found two on ebay and rebuilt them. It takes (some) 3C collets but not all. I have some 3C collets tht go to 9/16 they do not fit. I have some Pot collets, they dont fit either. I have a 4" chuck that I mounted on a back plate for it. I made a small face plate for it.  I have an ER-40 collet chuck I made for it.
> 
> Normally they come with a 48 notch plate. I picked up some that fit, 16,  20, 25 and I think 32.
> I have made some custom ones 50 and 100 notches. All in all its a neat tool I use it often.
> ...



Jim,
In your photo there is a hex head located on the head pivot point between the worm drive and the index plate plunger handle. Charley's head does not have that. What does it do?

Benny


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 2, 2012)

Had a small issue with the collet & drawbar not working but fixed that issue (bur) now the vice needs some rework.


----------



## lazyLathe (Feb 3, 2012)

That looks like a sweet compact machine!!!!
Congratulations!!!

A horizontal and vertical in one!
A great score indeed!!!

Andrew


----------

